# Whats hot in Colombia at the moment



## wizehop (Nov 28, 2010)

Alright so this aint punk or really what most of you probably listen too. However I'm on tour and I figure I might as well pass along some of the culture I run across...as music is the easiest share heres whats big in Colombia at the moment...plays non stop down here

Don Omar reggeton remix of We No Speak Americano


----------



## axolotl (Dec 22, 2010)

latin america has so much good music i think itÂ´s a shame they mostly like to listen to crappy stuff like bachata,
reggaetonÂ´s all right if overly repetitive

this is a good idea, i hope you post more things you see/ hear while on tour


----------

